# What's Happened to the Website?



## NickG (Nov 18, 2008)

If I click my usual link for this site in my favourites it brings loads of advertisments / links up at the top of the screen. Seems to be something to do with the /index.php bit ... it does the same iif I click on show unread posts or show new replies to your posts.

Is this happening to anyone else?

Nick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, looks like the site has been partially hacked  There's a 4-5 screenfuls of crap showing up now on most pages.

I'm sure the site guys are aware of or soon to be aware of it and will work hard to get it fixed.


----------



## NickG (Nov 18, 2008)

This is a sample from the top of the page I get but there are loads of these links, I have to scroll down quite a lot to get to the page. Has the website been hacked or something?

traveling nursing agencies for lpn
An in-service training programme for school staff, welfare staff, students and othersinvolved with Travelling families to promote awareness of Traveller culture and lifestyles, positive attitudes towards traveling agencies nursing children and an understanding of their educational needs. Maps features online mapping, driving directions, and traffic. This 50-million-euro investment was planned to provide both locals and visitors with a wide range of cruise, leisure, commercial and cultural facilities. 
low airfare military discount
Bilbao is a vibrant city being brought back to life by low discount reconstruction of old shipyards into areas alive with walkways, parks and stunning architecture and sculptures. 
carolina suites extended stay hotel charlotte nc
I learnt a new language, gained experience in many clinical specialties, and broadened my horizons through contact with students and healthcare staff from Germany and all over carolina suites extended stay hotel charlotte nc world. Book cheap flights to worldwide destinations from Bangkok Thailand. 
travel republic flights to turkey
Book hotel reservations at popular hotel chains worldwide. Our Discounted international flights airfares are specially negotiated to save your money. Foreign travel is often more expensive than people plan for. Read how Lisdoonvarna's annual Matchmaking festival has evolved into Europe's largest single's event. Made me yearn at times for republic turkey flights travel 4 teenage bedrooms of my last film Teenland. Barrie Ontario family ski area offers skiing, snowboard, snow tubing, catering and summer day camps. Non-EU citizens generally need to apply for a visa to visit Germany.


----------



## spuddevans (Nov 18, 2008)

It seems to be the "index.php" file that has been hacked, I say this as a complete html/css/php no-hoper, but I've found that if you remove the "index.php" from the web address bar and reload the page you should load the page as it should be.

Try removing the "index.php" from the url and see if that works for you.

Tim


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 18, 2008)

Hang in there guys, it's being worked on and should be sorted before long 8)

CC


----------



## jack404 (Nov 18, 2008)

yes i see it too  

same thing happened to the metal cating forum a while back but kept on happening 

day after day until we got the logs sorted and traced the "hacker" to the hosting provider

sad to see it here and i wish the admins all the best getting rid of it 

jack


----------



## rake60 (Nov 18, 2008)

We are working on it.

I apologize for the inconvenience.

Rick


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 18, 2008)

No problems here so assume you admin type guys
have fixed it. Well done.
BR


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 18, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> No problems here so assume you admin type guys
> have fixed it. Well done.



Paul ............ It's still WIP I'm afraid, ......... glad your unaffected to press; perhaps spam doesn't work too well upside down :

 CC


----------



## tel (Nov 18, 2008)

_perhaps spam doesn't work too well upside down Roll Eyes_

OH YES IT DOES!


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 18, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> OH YES IT DOES!



Bugger .......





..... try introducing it to the "anti clockwise" loo thingie ............. that might just do it :-\

CC


----------



## rake60 (Nov 18, 2008)

We are still working to resolve this issue.

Thank you for your patience while we work through it.

Rick


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

when you fix the problem give a try to any
rootkit hunter.

Frank


----------



## itowbig (Nov 19, 2008)

hey if you find out who and where they are ive got a solution for them oo shot and a very nice tree and NO MERCY WHAT SO EVER @$%^#^%#^%#^^###^#@#$ well that about says it


----------



## tel (Nov 19, 2008)

Something a bit finer than 00's I think - the more pellets, the more painfuler. No.2's?


----------

